# Apple TV via câble Ethernet ou HDMI ?



## viniwingsuit (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord voici ma configuration :
MacBook Pro,
Box Télé2,
Time Capsule.

Nous souhaitons acheter une Apple TV.
Nous avons vu que l'Apple TV a un port Ethernet et un port HDMI.

Que recommandez-vous ?
Allez du MacBook vers l'Apple TV par un câble HDMI ?
Du Time Capsule vers l'Apple TV par un câble Ethernet ?

Quels sont les avantages et inconvénients de chaque solution ?

Nous voulons juste lire des films achetés ou loués, voir des DVD importés sur le MacBook Pro.
Pour les DVD, les lisez-vous directement ou les mettez-vous sur le disque dur, puis lecture ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------

Ou encore autre solution, du MacBook Pro vers l'Apple TV en câble Ethernet ?


----------



## Larme (30 Septembre 2011)

J'aurais tendance à dire que le câble HDMI est à connecté à la TV.
La prise RJ-45 sert à la connecter au réseau si tu ne veux/peux pas la connecter à un réseau WiFi...


----------

